
Top 10 Best Practices for Production ASP.NET Applications - luccastera
http://daptivate.com/archive/2008/02/12/top-10-best-practices-for-production-asp-net-applications.aspx
======
goofygrin
There is only one thing on the list that I take exception to: \- build and
release in release mode.

I can't even begin to enumerate the number of times that having a line number
(provided by a debug build with a .pdb file) would have saved hours, if not
days, of troubleshooting and debugging.

The 1% (or less) extra processing needed by having a debug build/pdb release
is insignificant compared to my time finding and fixing bugs that are hard or
impossible to reproduce in the development environment... especially when the
customer is breathing down my neck :)

------
danw
8\. Develop a repeatable deployment process and automate it

This should apply to everyone. Don't forget to include unit and selenium tests
in the automation if you can and hok it up to svn commits. The ability to know
if something you've commited has broken the build is a big time saver

------
misterbwong
Thanks! Going to put these tips into practice with our newly deployed site.

